# Now Felix, something in abdomen.



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Today when I woke up at 11, Felix was out of the and in the living room. I could tell something was wrong. He was panting and drooling and wouldn't leave my side. He is in obvious discomfort. I didn't think it was bloat so we finally get to the vet at 2:30. 
Blood work came back fine, Potassium slightly elevated but nothing to worry about.

Xray shows something abnormal in his abdomen its very round and situated at the base of his rib cage. the vet couldn't explain it, didn't _think_ it was a blockage or that he had punctured anything. His intestines and stomach looked normal but very faint on the film and hard for the vet to see. Said his spleen looked ok too. His liver is on the small side- but again the blood work didn't indicate anything is wrong.

After all this and over $400 we still don't know what is wrong. He had a good solid stool around noon before we went in and can see bone fragments in his colon on the way out. He has not eaten today and refuses food. Obvious discomfort if not pain.

He received subcutaneous fluids, anti-nausea meds, pain meds and something to coat his stomach to protect it which i have not given yet. If there is no improvement by tomorrow he may get an ultrasound. Another vet is supposed to look at his films tonight too. 

It's been emotional. I'll spend whatever I need to to get my baby back into shape- I would just feel better if we'd learned the cause today! :frown:

He just took a drink of water while I was writing this. I'm boiling some chicken to see if he'll eat anything yet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Felix and you are going through this! Do you think that he could have swallowed a toy or something like that? Did they do a x-ray the last time you were at the vet?
I hope you get your answers soon ,there is nothing worse than waiting. Good Luck!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no...please keep us updated! I really hope he gets better asap. Sending good thoughts to the both of you.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you!
Yes, they took x rays while we were there. The vet saw something abnormal and round at the base of his ribcage- ptobably the size of a golfball, maybe smaller. i can't remember if it was in his stomach or intestines or maybe she didn't even say. she can't explain what it is. Hoping the other vet thats supposed to look at the film can.

Its so hard to see him suffer and still have no answers.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure if he's really better yet but he has eaten a small boiled chicken breast and taken a few drinks of water. It could be the pain meds and anti-nausea meds working though.
I hope he has improved by morning


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well good luck!!! I hope it's nothing serious...you don't need anymore of that. :frown:

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwww poor pup! That is so sad! Hope everything is ok! Gee makes you wonder what he could have eatenor plain old what is it if he didnt eat somehthng bad!!!!! You know when they are outside or go in the basment and snoop around you really dont know if they have gotten into anything! Hope it turns out to be nothing too horrible! SAD SAD SAD!:frown:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Good news! Felix seems to be feeling much better today, still waiting for a bowel movement though. Not too worried yet since he didn't eat hardly anything yesterday and not much today.
No panting or signs of discomfort, he's just scaled back the activity level a little bit.
I heard from the vet today and she said the other dr. who looked at his x rays was concerned about his apparent small liver size and possibly enlarged spleen and still wants to do an ultrasound at some point.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to hear!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------

